# Copper Lee Goldens (PA) any experience?



## Captainobvious (Dec 14, 2012)

I've been recommended Copper Lee Goldens from a friend and we are looking into them. Does anyone have any experience with them or any info that may be helpful in our decision process? We were told they check hearts and eyes, OFA hips and elbows and ensure proper temperment.

Their website looks encouraging, but I dont see info listed (outside of some names) on their dogs. Searching on OFFA does bring up quite a few dogs under the Copper Lee name, most of which have at least Hip testing done, and many with hips/elbows or more. 
They are based out of Glenn Mills, PA and have been established since 1974 according to their website. 

The current litter is sired by Westben Copper Lee Artful Move
The dam is Copper Lee Another Darling 

Any feelings one way or the other about this pairing based on OFFA health lineage?



Thanks for your assistance!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The dam of the litter has OFA hip and elbow clearances, practitioner heart clearance, no listed eye clearance. Only her sire is on OFA, no OFA clearances on her dam. The sire of the litter has OFA hip and elbow clearances, practitioner heart clearance, and no listed eye clearance. I, personally, would never breed one of my girls without a cardiologist heart clearance. And most certainly would never breed to a stud dog without a cardiologist heart clearance. I could do practitioner heart clearances on my dogs, but would never consider it... You should ask the breeder for current eye clearances... Copper Lee has been around for a long time.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I didnt see the litter info on their site for some reason. Notsure how i feel about their "foster" program..couldnt find the dam on offa?

Finally found it.. I agree with Sallys mom, practitioners heart clearance..not what is recommended.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> The dam of the litter has OFA hip and elbow clearances, practitioner heart clearance, no listed eye clearance. Only her sire is on OFA, no OFA clearances on her dam. The sire of the litter has OFA hip and elbow clearances, practitioner heart clearance, and no listed eye clearance. I, personally, would never breed one of my girls without a cardiologist heart clearance. And most certainly would never breed to a stud dog without a cardiologist heart clearance. I could do practitioner heart clearances on my dogs, but would never consider it... You should ask the breeder for current eye clearances... Copper Lee has been around for a long time.


This is very valuable input from a respected member of this forum. Please consider using this forum's search feature and check for suggestions on reputable breeders in your region. Also check regional golden retriever clubs for their puppy referral information. It sounds like your could really do A LOT better with some more research. Best of luck with your search.


----------



## Captainobvious (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you all for your input. 

Sally's Mom- I appreciate the legwork and the advice, Thanks! I also noticed the lack of info on the dam as well as the practitioner clearance you observed. 

Nolefan- I have also contacted several other reputable breeders as recommended on the site like Darby Hill Goldens, Lycinan, Stonecroft, etc. Just trying to explore our options. We had actually been directed to this breeder by a friend who sourced their golden from her. 
Thanks!


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

Captainobvious said:


> I've been recommended Copper Lee Goldens from a friend and we are looking into them. Does anyone have any experience with them or any info that may be helpful in our decision process? We were told they check hearts and eyes, OFA hips and elbows and ensure proper temperment.
> 
> Their website looks encouraging, but I dont see info listed (outside of some names) on their dogs. Searching on OFFA does bring up quite a few dogs under the Copper Lee name, most of which have at least Hip testing done, and many with hips/elbows or more.
> They are based out of Glenn Mills, PA and have been established since 1974 according to their website.
> ...


We have been a lucky owner of 4 Copper Lee Goldens! They all have the sweetest temperaments and even though we will have a very long ride to purchase a 5th puppy from her, we shall do it when the time comes.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Winnypoo said:


> We have been a lucky owner of 4 Copper Lee Goldens! They all have the sweetest temperaments and even though we will have a very long ride to purchase a 5th puppy from her, we shall do it when the time comes.


Welcome to the Golden Retriever Forum! I'm glad to hear that you have loved your Goldens, they deserve to be in a loving home. However, this thread is not really debating temperament in Copper Lee dogs. 

At this point the concern was more toward whether the breeder is following the Golden Retriever Club of America's code of ethics regarding having a cardiologist's heart clearance, Hip clearances, elbow clearances and YEARLY eye checks on all breeding dogs - dogs who shouldn't be bred until after age two and completed clearances. 

There are more aspects of being a good, reputable breeder than simply having sweet dogs and this forum tries very hard to make sure that everyone who comes to this site is made aware of the facts. We want every potential puppy buyer to do careful research so as not to be taken advantage of or support breeders who aren't doing the very best they can for the future of the Golden Retriever breed and also the individual dogs that they produce.


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

Please excuse me for answering this. I understand what was being discussed and frankly am very hurt with your reponse. I will no longer post any replys and am taking myself off this site.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Winnypoo, sorry you feel you have to leave, but I do not think that Nolefan was hurtful. If you stick around you might see what recommendations are when looking at litters of golden puppies... As I said earlier, Copper Lee has been around for a long time...they have bred many nice dogs, however, currently there are guidelines from the GRCA that this breeder does not seem to always follow... And that is where the concern from forum members comes in.....


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Winnypoo said:


> Please excuse me for answering this. I understand what was being discussed and frankly am very hurt with your reponse. I will no longer post any replys and am taking myself off this site.


Please forgive me, I was not trying to be flippant, I really meant "welcome to the forum" , I should have given you a smiley face... 

From your response, I do not think you do understand what was being discussed, correct health clearances are a big deal here when discussing breeders. Individual dogs (and their owners) are always welcomed here - we have plenty of rescues and dogs from backyard breeders who are loved just as much as the champions with titles on both ends of their names. I hope you will stick around and see what this is all about rather than dismissing an entire forum after one post. We all love dogs here and it's fun to learn something new!
Hope you'll change your mind....


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Winnypoo, I hope that means you will be back..and pictures please, forum members love to see dog photos!!!


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Sally's Mom: Thanks, Yes, it does. I responded to your message but you may not have received it. I posted some pictures of my Goldens. How many Goldens do you have? I love the picture of the Celebration Gang!!


----------



## Alkukitz (Jan 29, 2012)

I checked out there web site. Of the golden retriever breeders available in the eastern Pennsylvania area I visually like these the best. Sorry I can't offer you anything more.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 8, 2014)

Re: copper lee kennels. Purchased female died at 9 of heart . Male died of hermangioscarmo .at 8 years old. Had hip problems since 1 year. New puppy 1 year old. I love them all and wouldn't trade them for the world . But I never received. Copy of hips, eyes, heart, etc certfs. Judy breur said they were done but does not supply certfs nor does she supply the certfs of parents. Because she has a foster program, you never see the parents either. Very nice place. She will not allow you to breed a dog unless it comes back to her breeding program. She doesn't ask you to have those tests done and does she do them on the foster dog? When I get another puppy I want those certfs . I want to know going forward if I have a healthy dog . Spent way too much time at vet hospitals. And the loss of my babies so young is painful.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Blizzard said:


> Re: copper lee kennels. Purchased female died at 9 of heart . Male died of hermangioscarmo .at 8 years old. Had hip problems since 1 year. New puppy 1 year old. I love them all and wouldn't trade them for the world . But I never received. Copy of hips, eyes, heart, etc certfs. Judy breur said they were done but does not supply certfs nor does she supply the certfs of parents. Because she has a foster program, you never see the parents either. Very nice place. She will not allow you to breed a dog unless it comes back to her breeding program. She doesn't ask you to have those tests done and does she do them on the foster dog? When I get another puppy I want those certfs . I want to know going forward if I have a healthy dog . Spent way too much time at vet hospitals. And the loss of my babies so young is painful.


I'm so sorry for your losses and heartbreak. Thank you for sharing with us... hopefully this will prevent someone from getting a puppy from these people. Or maybe they will see this and start to put more importance on health clearances. To the people that already have pups from these people, love them no less, and we aren't any less welcoming to those people and their dogs... we just want to warn future puppy buyers of what can come of not testing correctly for health issues.


----------



## Sammybaby (Sep 21, 2013)

Had a Copper Lee Golden that died last August one month past her sixth birthday from histiocytic sarcoma - it's been devastating to our family. Unfortunately, we didn't do our homework when searching for a breeder. We were recommended to Copper Lee by someone who had bought a Cavalier King Charles spaniel there. We visited Judy and saw the Goldens and fell in love. On our puppy's first vet visit, we found out she had a heart murmur. After our Golden died, I researched her ancestry and saw how inbred she was... it was very disturbing. I'm starting to research new breeders now and I intend to really do my homework this time. The heartache of losing a golden in the prime of it's life has been devastating to my young daughter and me. Still cry almost every day.


----------



## Dogs (Sep 4, 2014)

I know this is very late to the party but I am starting my search looking for a puppy and had the worst experience with Copper Lee. The owner was very difficult to work with and actually hung up on me when I started to ask questions about her dogs lineage and the price of her puppies. I would not recommend her to anyone and would stay away at all costs.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I think all of us only want what is best for the breed. 

As medical technology has continually improved, the ability to improve the overall health of the breed is improving, but this will only happen if the breeders take advantage of what is available and breed only the best perspective dogs, from a genetic point of view. Honest and/or informed breeders, of which their are many, do this religiously!

Unfortunately, not all breeders choose to follow these guidelines or simply are not aware. Those of us on this forum have an obligation to inform those who ask! Sometimes it may irritate users and/or breeders, but if the overall health of our dogs is at stake, that is what we must do!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

There are some on this forum that have Copper Lee Goldens that have made it into "old age ."


----------



## Be Careful (Dec 16, 2016)

*Shut Down Copper Lee*

I purchased a dog from Judy five years ago. I got her for my father who has just lost his wife and my mother about a year before that- all he ever wanted was a golden retriever. Our dog was diagnosed with epilepsy about 10 months ago- completely manageable with proper medication. Now yesterday, let me remind you she is only 5 years old, was diagnosed with lymphatic cancer. For my father who has lost his wife from pancreatic cancer and now has to loose the second most important thing in his life, is unspeakable. Someone needs to step in and STOP this woman from breeding. From further research it seems like something terrible is going on over there. DO NOT GET YOUR DOG FROM HER!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Is it possible that this is the same Copper Lee from whom my childhood Golden came from? Have they been around that long? The mother was a Copper Lee dog - in 1980?! I honestly have no idea if it's the same Copper Lee kennel - I was a kid. But I do know that dog of ours was diagnosed with cancer when he was only 9, had a surgery, and died about six months later.


----------



## Lisa&Andrew (May 13, 2017)

I am sorry to hear of the heart ache many of you suffered with your Copper Lee dogs. Im glad I found your page as I was talking with Judy and waiting to hear back from her regarding these clearances. Any suggestions for breeders for Delaware, South PA, South NJ, or eastern MD?


----------



## Bubbie1 (Oct 13, 2017)

We had two goldens from the Glen Mills Copper Lee breader15-20 years ao, and they were beautiful womderful dogs.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Bubbie1 said:


> We had two goldens from the Glen Mills Copper Lee breader15-20 years ao, and they were beautiful womderful dogs.


I'm afraid the question is not if the dogs are beautiful. We all think that our dogs are wonderful, and Goldens usually are. The issue here is the breeder cutting corners on health clearances that are important in reducing the risk of puppies he produces inheriting debilitating, painful, life threatening health issues. There is scientific proof that risks of these health problems being passed on to puppies is significantly reduced when the parents are clear of the issues - hips, eyes, heart and elbows at a bare minimum. The tests are available and anyone not testing their breeding dogs BEFORE breeding is unethical and not doing the best they can by their dogs. Making money off the backs of puppies and the families who love them and not bothering with health testing is unacceptable in this day and age.


----------



## rebeccars1954 (Apr 20, 2018)

Captainobvious said:


> I've been recommended Copper Lee Goldens from a friend and we are looking into them. Does anyone have any experience with them or any info that may be helpful in our decision process? We were told they check hearts and eyes, OFA hips and elbows and ensure proper temperment.
> 
> Their website looks encouraging, but I dont see info listed (outside of some names) on their dogs. Searching on OFFA does bring up quite a few dogs under the Copper Lee name, most of which have at least Hip testing done, and many with hips/elbows or more.
> They are based out of Glenn Mills, PA and have been established since 1974 according to their website.
> ...


I have purchased 7 beautiful Golden Retrievers from Cooper Lee Goldens. The breeder is wonderful to work with and I could not possibly have been happier with our dogs. Our children grew up with these loving and loyal animals. Their temperment was excellent! I have found the breeder to be most reputable. I have always received papers from this breeder with cardiologist, hip and elbow clearances. I am always show pictures of the parents with their ages listed. They have an immaculate kennel. I have been very happy with them and will purchase another golden from them when the time comees.


----------



## Carla Casey (Jun 28, 2018)

Experience - yes. I obtained a male Golden Retriever from Copper Lee kennels in April 1990 and he was the most exceptional dog imaginable. Lived the 12 years expected - beautifully mannered (naturally, not by training), and beyond attractive. No health problems the entire 12 years of his life - incredibly easy dog to live with. Can't say enough good things about Copper Lee's Golden Retrievers.

Carla Casey
6951 North 194th East Ave
Owasso, Okla
(918)609-5087
[email protected]


----------



## Lelly212 (Oct 16, 2018)

*Stay away from copper lee*



Be Careful said:


> I purchased a dog from Judy five years ago. I got her for my father who has just lost his wife and my mother about a year before that- all he ever wanted was a golden retriever. Our dog was diagnosed with epilepsy about 10 months ago- completely manageable with proper medication. Now yesterday, let me remind you she is only 5 years old, was diagnosed with lymphatic cancer. For my father who has lost his wife from pancreatic cancer and now has to loose the second most important thing in his life, is unspeakable. Someone needs to step in and STOP this woman from breeding. From further research it seems like something terrible is going on over there. DO NOT GET YOUR DOG FROM HER!


 

I totally agree. sadly she did not give me ANY clearances for my pup and I paid the price. she was very lame and although she had a wonderful disposition and was a beautiful dog.. Judy B never gave me ANY clearances.. and then once Lucy died in 2015.. she went cray cray on me when I asked for pictures/ video of the puppy that I had reserved .. she screamed and yelled at me and told me (via text) that if wrote her one more email or text asking for pictures she would cxl my reservation. I apologized and said that I was just really excited.. and BOOM.. she responds.. HORRIBLY.. cxls my reservation and sends me my 1200 deposit back. I waited 2 more years and now I have the MOST SPECTACULAR pup from a woman named Danielle Quinn. NOT your typical breeder. my EllieMae is perfect. got all 4 clearances on both parents and she is the most fabulous golden I could ever ask for. STAY AWAY FROM CL.. they are HORRIBLE!(I have more stories..but they are not mine to tell) she needs to close her business because all she cares about is the $$.. NOT THE DOGS or their health.


----------



## goldlover21 (Nov 14, 2018)

I agree. I have a beautiful 5 year old Golden from Copper Lee who is dying of cancer. A friend in my development had a Golden from Copper Lee that died of cancer at age 8. The dogs are amazing and Copper Lee is an amazingly clean and well-maintained place. I suppose cancer is inherent to the breed but I never thought I'd lose my golden at age 5!


----------



## Hungry_Like_The_Wolf (Aug 22, 2020)

Buyer beware! Our 5 year old Copper Lee Golden recently passed after a short fight with lymphoma. A horrible experience for my entire family. We will do our research this time.

She sells carnival goldfish!


----------



## rsz423 (Sep 23, 2021)

Lelly212 said:


> *Stay away from copper lee*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DW84 (13 d ago)

Hi Lelly 212- would you mind messaging me about your dog from Danielle Quinn and your experience? Thank you!


----------

